# Beth



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Babies babies babies! Just sitting around and waiting for babies  Our Savanna doe, Beth- and our lamancha doe, Bliss are due this next month, on the 30th of september. Our boer doe, Oil wont be far behind! Just making this as a little countdown and to document their progressions! :dance: 

I'll give just a little info about both does-

Beth is a savanna doe, who we rescued from slaughter. She's more than we ever could have hoped for. She has stellar conformation, and the sweetest personality of any goat ive ever met. She went to her first show two weeks ago, and placed 4th, under three of our boer does in a class of 13 does. This is her first time being bred, and we *HOPE* it's to our fullblood boer buck, but theres a fine line from her being bred at our place, or at her last home, where they bred purebred savannas. Either way, we are VERY excited to get some healthy kids out of this girl! Would love to get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin: As of August 17th, her bag has started. We expect kids within 3-6 weeks! (Depending on if she's bred to our buck, or a savanna)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Beth and Bliss*

Good luck with these kiddings... it's SO hard to wait! We'd love to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beth and Bliss*

I hear ya...it is torture waiting.... :hair: :hug:

Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Beth and Bliss*

Good luck! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Beth and Bliss*

I'd love to see pics, I've not seen any Savanna goats in person, and only one or two pics. Good luck, hope you get your :kidred: 's. I've had a "buck" year so far... :GAAH:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Beth and Bliss*

This is our Beth- Last week.










This was her today when she saw my car pull into the drive


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice. :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty doe...can't wait to see what ya get! :leap:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We love our beth!

Her bag is getting pretty close to full! I'd say kids within two weeks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:shocked: wow! May be trips in there. Poor girl, hope she has them soon, good luck!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

4 days until our little girl is due! Have her into her own pen that we normally use for kreep feeding. Grandma said she lost her plug two days ago, and her ligs were REALLY loose last night. I'm in class now, so maybe tonight ill come home to babies! Her bag isnt tight yet though, so im not too sure.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You are going to have a "kid explosion" soon! I sure hope it's too your buck and not a "scruffy" sale yard buck. But, she's a very nice looking girl. Congrats!

I have one that is driving me nuts! Good luck.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

No kiddos yet! 2 days till her due date so it's coming down to the line!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Boy... she looks like she's ready! Good luck!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmm.. So It's been 5 days since her due date, so im wondering if she had a 7 day heat that i missed, and got bred later than i thought.. She IS close though. starting to get a nice bag on her.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

BETH KIDDED! Our doe Patch kidded trips this morning, and i went to check up on them, and as SOON as i got out of my car, i head a doe SCREAMING. I Sprint to the barn, and find beth laying on the ground, nose and two perfect feet stickin' out. The head was so large that she couldnt get him out. As soon as i could get a grip, I grabbed the legs and pulled when she pushed. After about a minute, i had the kid out! Weighed about 8-9lbs. Very strong kid, and a VERY flashy face. She must have read the doe code, because she gave me a SINGLE BUCK.  Silly goats! Thinking about naming him Pistol or Diesle.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm late on chiming in, congrats. Any babies yet?:baby:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Yup, read the above post


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You wil have to post some pics!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oopps sorry, congrats, thank god you were there


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Here's the sweet boy <3 think we've decided on the name Potter for him, but that may change! I think he looks like a "pistol" to me. So I may end up calling him that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....he looks like he'd be a good snuggle buddy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

AW, so sweet!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG, he's a cute little monster! That head.. wow. I had to pull a kid this year because of a big head too. Congrats on the adorable little boy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

what a cute little boy!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

He's adorable..and I love the name pistol...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Cute!! I love babies, all my kids are grown so now it's only my animals babies.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww he's sooooo cute!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm so in love with this baby. He is the most adorable thing ever! He is such a doll! Oh, and best part yet, he naturally braces! Hoping he'll make a pretty wether.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Just thought I'd give a little update on Pistol! He'll be 3 weeks old tomorrow and braces like a champ.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a looker!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry to change the subject but how did you train him to brace so well? He looks great!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

MollieGoat said:


> Sorry to change the subject but how did you train him to brace so well? He looks great!


To be honest, he just kind of does it on his own.


----------

